# A-MAZE-N Products 3-DAY SPECIAL - FREE SHIPPING Thru 9/30/12



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm offering "Free Shipping" on orders of $49.98 and above!!!

Use Coupon Code = SMFSHIPFREE

Offer ends 9/30/12

Continental U.S. Only

Alaska and Hawaii residents email or pm me for discounted shipping rates

Todd


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 29, 2012)

Order placed Thans for the discount
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






CodeNamePriceQtyTotalAMNP5 SPL-0007A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 5LB - Charcoal$11.991$11.99AMNP5 SPL-0003A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 5LB - Pecan$11.991$11.99AMNP5 SPL-0002A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 5LB - Apple$11.991$11.99AMNP5 SPL-0006A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 5LB - Peach$11.991$11.99AMND1 SPL-0008A-MAZE-N-DUST SPECIALTY - 1LB - Plum$5.991$5.99DSC-10SMF Member Free Shipping$0.001$0.00


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome special Todd


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 29, 2012)

THANKS Todd!!!

*Code**Item**Qty**Price**Grand Total*AMNP5 SPL-0004A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 5LB - Pitmaster's Choice1$9.99$9.99AMNP5 SPL-0005A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 5LB - Mesquite1$11.99$11.99AMNP5 STD-0007A-MAZE-N PELLETS STANDARD - 5LB - Hickory1$9.99$9.99AMNP5 SPL-0006A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 5LB - Peach1$11.99$11.99AMNP2 SPL-0003A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 2LB - Bourbon Barrel1$5.99$5.99DSC-10SMF Member Free Shipping 1$0.00$0.00   Subtotal:$49.95  Tax:$0.00  Shipping Cost:$0.00  Grand Total:$49.95 


----------



## daveomak (Sep 29, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> THANKS Todd!!!
> 
> *Code**Item**Qty**Price**Grand Total*AMNP5 SPL-0004A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 5LB - Pitmaster's Choice1$9.99$9.99AMNP5 SPL-0005A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 5LB - Mesquite1$11.99$11.99AMNP5 STD-0007A-MAZE-N PELLETS STANDARD - 5LB - Hickory1$9.99$9.99AMNP5 SPL-0006A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 5LB - Peach1$11.99$11.99AMNP2 SPL-0003A-MAZE-N-PELLETS SPECIALTY - 2LB - Bourbon Barrel1$5.99$5.99DSC-10SMF Member Free Shipping 1$0.00$0.00   Subtotal:$49.95  Tax:$0.00  Shipping Cost:$0.00  Grand Total:$49.95 


Dave..... You are *$00.03* short..... You need to order more..... $49.98 is the offer.....  

Todd, are you going to let him get away with this ???


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 29, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Dave..... You are *$00.03* short..... You need to order more..... $49.98 is the offer.....
> 
> Todd, are you going to let him get away with this ???


Dave, I didn't even catch that, for some reason I was thinking $48.98, guess I should have put some glasses on! But when I put in the coupon code it went through. I'm forever in debt to Todd anyway so I'll just add it to my tab!!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 29, 2012)

*Dave, I didn't even catch that, for some reason I was thinking $48.98, guess I should have put some glasses on! But when I put in the coupon code it went through. I'm forever in debt to Todd anyway so I'll just add it to my tab!!*

I think you have promoted quite a bit of Todd's stuff, that he would have forgiven you.....  I just couldn't pass up the opportunity... Someone was going to get you over it....  Kind of like a buffet line--First Come, First Serve----  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 29, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> *Dave, I didn't even catch that, for some reason I was thinking $48.98, guess I should have put some glasses on! But when I put in the coupon code it went through. I'm forever in debt to Todd anyway so I'll just add it to my tab!!*
> 
> I think you have promoted quite a bit of Todd's stuff, that he would have forgiven you.....  I just couldn't pass up the opportunity... Someone was going to get you over it....  Kind of like a buffet line--First Come, First Serve----
> 
> ...


You don't miss anything do you? You are the only one who caught my comment in the missing avatar thread!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 29, 2012)

I saw that missing avatar.....  Couldn't believe no one else saw it, except for you...... guess you and I are on the ball.... EH !!!


----------



## crarcher (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks, I ordered an amnp and pellets today


----------



## petewoody (Sep 30, 2012)

Great offer. I ordered today but the coupon was ignored and shipping was charged. I mentioned it in the comments box.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 30, 2012)

Petewoody said:


> Great offer. I ordered today but the coupon was ignored and shipping was charged. I mentioned it in the comments box.


I would email Todd or call him tomorrow and I'm sure he will credit you the shipping. Here is the contact info:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/aboutus.asp


----------



## ronrude (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Todd!
You made me do what I was always thinking I should do.  I love to support and promote you and your company any time I can.  You're a class act.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 30, 2012)

If you're a few pennies short, drop me a note, and I'll fix your order

Thanks for the orders guys!!

TJ


----------



## kwats4 (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn just ordered right at $44 worth did not even know this was going on, I would have bought more!!

ordered on the 9-24-12


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 30, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> If you're a few pennies short, drop me a note, and I'll fix your order
> 
> Thanks for the orders guys!!
> 
> TJ


I was a few pennies short and didn't even notice it until Omak pointed it out to me, guess I owe you some more advertising!


----------



## plj (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, I've been wanting to order an amnps for quite some time now. A cooler full of fresh salmon and a free shipping special pushed me off the fence - looking forward to trying it out, thanks for the free shipping!


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Great offer!!  You will wonder how you lived without one all this time once you start using it.


----------



## eversch (Oct 2, 2012)

Missed the offer by two days...guess i'll hope for another one to come around :)


----------

